# IE send get request instead of post (Moved from Internet Explorer)



## oui (Nov 13, 2007)

----------------------------
Hi,

I have a form using POST when requests the generation of a PDF report. The target for the form allows the PDF to be displayed in a new window without interfering with the page the user clicked on the form. I'm tomcat which generates the report and streams the report back with the correct content type via a servlet.

In Internet Explorer 6 I'm seeing strange behaviour in that when the form is first submitted, the PDF report is generated correctly, but if I switch back to the original page and click the link again, the form is submitted using a GET request (with no parameters). I used to simply have a standard link to generate the report but wanted to avoid any side affects of pre-fetching as the reports can sometimes take a long time to generate, this standard link seemed to work without any problems.
----------------------------
I have seen the question above from this forum with no answer.
now i encountered the same problem.
Is there anyone could help me?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
I've moved your post to Web Design and Programming where you should get help.
Pilot.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

If this is not a problem in IE7 or FireFox 2, chock it up to IE6 being a mess of a browser.


----------

